# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  testoviron??

## Booz

mate just dropped these round wat d you think!german testoviron or not??

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me, but it's very hard to get this kind of testoviron ...It's not so common like Galenika or Norma

----------


## Xtralarg

Looks good to me :7up:  .........ENJOY

----------


## Booz

> looks good to me, but it's very hard to get this kind of testoviron ...It's not so common like Galenika or Norma


yes i know thats why ive posted it up mate,before i buy it :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MichaelCC

> yes i know thats why ive posted it up mate,before i buy it


Good choice bro, but I think (I'm sure) this one is more expensive than Norma or Galenika ... anyway, enjoy it  :Smilie:

----------


## Booz

> Good choice bro, but I think (I'm sure) this one is more expensive than Norma or Galenika ... anyway, enjoy it


yes mate it is just a tad more dollar!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MichaelCC

> yes mate it is just a tad more dollar!!


you're right bro, but it's still worth of some more $$  :Smilie:  I like legit stuff, even they are more expensive than UGL, but you can be always 100% sure, there is exactly what you need inside the amp, and in the quantity it has to been - that's why I like legit stuff and some more $$ is worth of it.

----------


## Booz

> you're right bro, but it's still worth of some more $$  I like legit stuff, even they are more expensive than UGL, but you can be always 100% sure, there is exactly what you need inside the amp, and in the quantity it has to been - that's why I like legit stuff and some more $$ is worth of it.


totally agree with you bro! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Xtralarg

> you're right bro, but it's still worth of some more $$  I like legit stuff, even they are more expensive than UGL, but you can be always 100% sure, there is exactly what you need inside the amp, and in the quantity it has to been - that's why I like legit stuff and some more $$ is worth of it.



Legit stuff is worth its weight in gold!!!

----------


## SPIKE

Dude those are great amps!!! Very pricy but worth the money. I was contemplating going with those this past run and took the cheaper way out with the BD.. What a mistake

----------


## Booz

ta jay,i think i will get em,yea a bit more than the iranian but worth it i think,i got myself 80 amps of the turkish shering primo for the summer!!cannot wait!!

----------


## SPIKE

> ta jay,i think i will get em,yea a bit more than the iranian but worth it i think,i got myself 80 amps of the turkish shering primo for the summer!!cannot wait!!



80 amps!! I'd be excited myself. I know you know what to do with them too. Good Luck!!!

----------


## Xtralarg

> ta jay,i think i will get em,yea a bit more than the iranian but worth it i think,i got myself 80 amps of the turkish shering primo for the summer!!cannot wait!!


What u gona run with the primo? Prop?

----------


## Booz

> What u gona run with the primo? Prop?


dont know yet mate,prolly prop but then i may run enanthate with nolva to cut the water,may have a look at that testex gear,aint decided yet! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SPIKE

Shering has to make the best products. Too bad they didnt have more of an elaborate line. Everything I have ever tried from Shering was phenominal!! 


Now that I think about it Booz. 80 amps sounds about what I'll be getting. That will run me almost a G right there. Who ever said looking good was cheap lied to me.

----------


## MichaelCC

80 amps ?? WOW - I think pure muscles are waiting for you  :Smilie: 
"JAYHOVA16" - BD is totaly waste of time and money IMO, but that's only my opinion, because I don't like UGL generally.

----------


## Xtralarg

> dont know yet mate,prolly prop but then i may run enanthate with nolva to cut the water,may have a look at that testex gear,aint decided yet!


Well you know my thoughts on testex mate :Wink/Grin:  Whatever you decide im sure it'll be a good choice!

----------


## SPIKE

> dont know yet mate,prolly prop but then i may run enanthate with nolva to cut the water,may have a look at that testex gear,aint decided yet!



Booz I dont want to jack your thread but let me ask you this. I was going to start a thread about 2 weeks ago on this subject. Prop .vs. Long ester test w/ an anti.............. I will be running around 800mgs of Primo for 10-12 weeks and wanted to run Prop at around 600mgs. But we both know that the Viromones are 50mg/ml 2 ml amps. That's 12cc's of oil for 600mgs of test. *Or* run a simple 2 shots of lets say your Testoviron with 20mgs of Nolva a day????

Any input?????????????????????????



On my behalf I have always ran prop when cutting and gotten the best results. But after just laying it out on the table you have in one hand 12cc's .vs. 2 cc's. Something to think about huh?

----------


## Booz

> Shering has to make the best products. Too bad they didnt have more of an elaborate line. Everything I have ever tried from Shering was phenominal!! 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it Booz. 80 amps sounds about what I'll be getting. That will run me almost a G right there. Who ever said looking good was cheap lied to me.


im prolly gonna need sum more coz im gonna run at least 600mg weekly for around 15-16 weeks so im gonna need more!im off ter bed laters boyzzz!

----------


## Xtralarg

> Booz I dont want to jack your thread but let me ask you this. I was going to start a thread about 2 weeks ago on this subject. Prop .vs. Long ester test w/ an anti.............. I will be running around 800mgs of Primo for 10-12 weeks and wanted to run Prop at around 600mgs. But we both know that the Viromones are 50mg/ml 2 ml amps. That's 12cc's of oil for 600mgs of test. *Or* run a simple 2 shots of lets say your Testoviron with 20mgs of Nolva a day????
> 
> Any input?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> On my behalf I have always ran prop when cutting and gotten the best results. But after just laying it out on the table you have in one hand 12cc's .vs. 2 cc's. Something to think about huh?


have you tried viromone before?

----------


## Booz

> Booz I dont want to jack your thread but let me ask you this. I was going to start a thread about 2 weeks ago on this subject. Prop .vs. Long ester test w/ an anti.............. I will be running around 800mgs of Primo for 10-12 weeks and wanted to run Prop at around 600mgs. But we both know that the Viromones are 50mg/ml 2 ml amps. That's 12cc's of oil for 600mgs of test. *Or* run a simple 2 shots of lets say your Testoviron with 20mgs of Nolva a day????
> 
> Any input?????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> On my behalf I have always ran prop when cutting and gotten the best results. But after just laying it out on the table you have in one hand 12cc's .vs. 2 cc's. Something to think about huh?


personally mate i prefer enanthate ,and i find even with just nolva and of coarse the right diet you can still acheive the same results,mate im typin with my left hand coz my right is f*ckin numb coz of the growth!!!!!gotta go will try n talk more on the subject tomorrow mate :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SPIKE

> have you tried viromone before?



I personally have not but have been so eager to b/c of the results of a couple of people.

----------


## Xtralarg

> I personally have not but have been so eager to b/c of the results of a couple of people.


Yeah i know people who say they have seen good results,not me though.....I would reccomend testex (250mg/2ml) if you can get it

----------


## SPIKE

> Yeah i know people who say they have seen good results,not me though.....



Great feedback thanks X. 


It's a toss up on the long .vs. the short. I wont be starting that cycle for a while so will search some more on this topic. I never seen this question asked before and think it's important one

----------


## Xtralarg

> Great feedback thanks X. 
> 
> 
> It's a toss up on the long .vs. the short. I wont be starting that cycle for a while so will search some more on this topic. I never seen this question asked before and think it's important one


I agree,i would say though that you should give viromone a try because lots af guys i know rate it.....in the end its down to the individual though.........so theres onlt one way to find out :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

Booz, I don't wanna take your happiness away bro but this German
Testoviron looks different from the one that is in the Anabolics 2005, BTW
one thing that's catching me is the "250" after the name TESTOVIRON
DEPOT which is not common plus the left end of the label it reads 250mg
250mg I.M. it's normally 250mg - 1ml - I.M. yours looks to be from 2001
and the book's looks to be from 2002 I really don't think that 1 year appart
would make EXTREMELY changes in the over all look of this brand. If I was
you I would ask DutchBB's word before I buy them, if it's the case try to get
a hold of the Normas test e cuz these are cheaper and they work great!
Good luck bro and sorry for the bad insight.  :Frown: 

PS: In the box the letter S and C from SCHERING touch eachother which is
not common too in other countries boxes I've looked at.

----------


## SPIKE

> Testoviron looks different from the one that is in the Anabolics 2005, BTW
> one thing that's catching me is the "250" after the name TESTOVIRON
> DEPOT which is not common plus the left end of the label it reads 250mg
> 250mg I.M. it's normally 250mg - 1ml - I.M. yours looks to be from 2001
> and the book's looks to be from 2002 I really don't think that 1 year appart
> would make EXTREMELY changes in the over all look of this brand. If I was
> you I would ask DutchBB's word before I buy them, if it's the case try to get
> a hold of the Normas test e cuz these are cheaper and they work great!
> Good luck bro and sorry for the bad insight. 
> ...



Wow that's dam observant SJ. I had to check back just to see what you stated. Great eye.

----------


## ajfina

would like to see a pic of the other side of the box (back) just to compare somthing

----------


## Booz

> Booz, I don't wanna take your happiness away bro but this German
> Testoviron looks different from the one that is in the Anabolics 2005, BTW
> one thing that's catching me is the "250" after the name TESTOVIRON
> DEPOT which is not common plus the left end of the label it reads 250mg
> 250mg I.M. it's normally 250mg - 1ml - I.M. yours looks to be from 2001
> and the book's looks to be from 2002 I really don't think that 1 year appart
> would make EXTREMELY changes in the over all look of this brand. If I was
> you I would ask DutchBB's word before I buy them, if it's the case try to get
> a hold of the Normas test e cuz these are cheaper and they work great!
> ...


thanx for the info mate,i will have to do a bit more research myself,bummer! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Booz

here ya go AJ!hope this helps either way im gonna do a bit of investigatin myself!

----------


## hydroP

The Pakistan testoviron are a safer buy

----------


## MadRussian

Schering has discontinued manufacture of its blended Testoviron product in many parts of the world.The only common steroid source countries still producing this steroid right now are Italy(testoviron 135mg) and the Dominican Republic(testoviron 135mg), and it's probably only a matter of time before they are discontinued there is as well. Spanish Testoviron the main source of this steroid for the international steroid black market, is long gone now.
Anabolics 2005 page 205
Sorry guys it's about Testoviron not Testoviron Depot

----------


## Xtralarg

> Schering has discontinued manufacture of its blended Testoviron product in many parts of the world.The only common steroid source countries still producing this steroid right now are Italy(testoviron 135mg) and the Dominican Republic(testoviron 135mg), and it's probably only a matter of time before they are discontinued there is as well. Spanish Testoviron the main source of this steroid for the international steroid black market, is long gone now.
> Anabolics 2005 page 205


what about the german schering which comes in a box of 10 amps?

----------


## ajfina

> what about the german schering which comes in a box of 10 amps?


i've seen 20 in a boxs too. and hes is not a blend , is pure enanthate 
MAD PLEASE BRO CHANGE UR AVATAR BRO , SCARY MAN

----------


## MadRussian

> i've seen 20 in a boxs too. and hes is not a blend , is pure enanthate 
> MAD PLEASE BRO CHANGE UR AVATAR BRO , SCARY MAN


Sorry mate, I can't because he looks better than me.
I've found Testoviron , 250mg/1ml Schering, Germany made for Thai market

----------


## Xtralarg

> Sorry mate, I can't because he looks better than me.
> I've found Testoviron, 250mg/1ml Schering, Germany made for Thai market


I can get this.......is it good?

----------


## ajfina

> Sorry mate, I can't because he looks better than me.
> I've found Testoviron, 250mg/1ml Schering, Germany made for Thai market


LOL , that was good :LOL: 
btw i know where u got those pics  :Smilie:

----------


## MadRussian

Maybe T.E. Norma is better choice.

----------


## ajfina

> here ya go AJ!hope this helps either way im gonna do a bit of investigatin myself!


bro is one of those thing that u say **** 
the only thing i see diferent is the thickness of the letters on the vials , 
check this out http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic...ght=testoviron

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Its a known counterfeit with different lettertype and ampshape, different colour of the band and blue spot, and most important different colour of the oil. All amps are made in Germany, thus deviations aren't common. Only the registrationmark on the Thais.

----------


## Booz

thanx mate!

----------


## ajfina

> Its a known counterfeit with different lettertype and ampshape, different colour of the band and blue spot, and most important different colour of the oil. All amps are made in Germany, thus deviations aren't common. Only the registrationmark on the Thais.


sorry to heard that bro, don't buy them
 :BbAily:  dbb

----------


## Seajackal

Man, so my thoughts were right? I think I'm getting good in this game...  :Wink/Grin: 
I'm glad that you asked before you buy them Booz!

----------


## Booz

> Man, so my thoughts were right? I think I'm getting good in this game... 
> I'm glad that you asked before you buy them Booz!


yup ta Seajackal!!

----------


## Xtralarg

Hey Booz,you sure that it aint prop :Chairshot:  

































 :2jk:

----------


## Booz

> Hey Booz,you sure that it aint prop


mwwwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahah,sorry large i reeeally had to do it!!!

----------


## Howardo

looks very like them you got in turkey..

----------

